
Probably Predatory – Barely Legally - hboon
http://barelylegally.com/post/probably-predatory/
======
mpweiher
The underlying issue, IMHO, is that the AppStore has been designed in such a
way that what Marco is doing is probably the sensible thing for him to do, as
it only supports "hit-based" business models. Well, and scam-based ones.

Except that with software, such a hit-based model is even more skewed towards
winner-takes-all than music is. So let's put the blame where the blame
belongs: the ones creating the incentive structure, not the ones doing their
best within that structure.

~~~
Arnt
Why is such a model more skewed for software than for music?

~~~
mpweiher
Because most people listen to more different songs than they have (or need)
different apps. If I have one to do app and am happy with it, there is strong
disincentive to buy/use a different one.

Whereas if I have one hit song, chances are I'll buy another one, there really
isn't any disincentive.

Or put another way: count the number of apps (you use) vs. the number of songs
you listen to.

